# transferring knockouts



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello all. I wanted some input on different ways to transfer knockout holes from an existing panel to a new panel that would make the counduit go in exactly. Thanks


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Tape measure and pencil?

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

A load center with pre-punched KO's or a panel board back box?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, tape measure and pencil. Make a little doodle on a piece of paper and write all your measurements on it, then go sit there and punch out your panel.


----------



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

A fresh panel. I've seen guys do it with different techniques. Using templates or just measurements.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

We've gotten away with unscrewing the top of the panel and replacing the rest of the can. That only works in ideal situations of course, but when you can do it it's a huge time saver. 

Otherwise it's sketch it out, measure and transfer.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Temp*

Paper template and marker


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If they are lined up in a couple rows, I'll just measure and mark.

If there are a crapload of zig zagged holes, I just use a piece of cardboard from the panel box. 

Mark the holes from the old panel, punch a small hole in the centers of the marks and tranfer them to the new panel.


----------



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the help


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

You know all the politician signs you see along the road every November, that cardboard makes some of the best template material you can have, and it is free. Don't bother picking up the cheap ones that are nothing but a polybag over a coathanger.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> You know all the politician signs you see along the road every November, that cardboard makes some of the best template material you can have,


I bet it does, I will have to grab some.


----------



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

There you go. Some useful material


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I've used wax paper with success.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been known to take the old panel and sit it on top of the new panel , gutter or jbox in the proper location and spray paint through the K/O's.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well just a little tip as everyone has said measure centers correct and double check it .

Make sure your left to right or right to left when your upside down listen to me i know this .Double check it !

But if your using a old Greenlee hyd knock out punch set on big pipe when you layout the holes centers make sure you put down the cross hairs on each hole marked.



If you want the best and most accurate layout use cross hairs to aline the punch cups and use a tee square on each center mark extend them out past the outer ring of the hole on each hole of each pipe that your laying out .

Then when you put your KO punch cap down and start to screw in slightly tight with your hands aline it to the 4 marks on the KO punch cap and tighten up slowly until you get set and lined up with those 4 marks .


This is the best way and she will fall in place .

If its rigid pipe file each cut hole before setting can it will drop down better but i do this on any big panel it helps . Kinda helps when four guys are holding up a 300 pound can !


One more thing when you measure always measure the very top off each conduit center if there not level even if its 8 inches off the floor measure the top and off the wall and if supported by beeline dont forget to subtract that measurement .

And if you cant see the marks on the KO cups use a pipe fitters marking pencil white stands out.


Have fun


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If it were so critical that I get the new KOs in the exact same location as the old KOs (meaning there's very very little or no 'wiggle room), I'd lop off the top/side/bottom of the old panel and lay it right on the new one.


----------



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks piperunner alot of good info there. The filing of holes I like and will try out


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Yonkersliving said:


> Thanks piperunner alot of good info there. The filing of holes I like and will try out


Hey thats what were all here for to help one another out were all electricians .

Have fun


----------



## RedLiz75 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have used shelf paper, like for kitchen cabinets as a template. Don't get the real sticky kind.


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

Apply duct seal to the side to be knocked out press into conduits for reference mark and drill pilot hole in middle


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Was gonna say use the top of the old can but 2 or 3 beat me to that one.:001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

220/221 said:


> If they are lined up in a couple rows, I'll just measure and mark.
> 
> If there are a crapload of zig zagged holes, I just use a piece of cardboard from the panel box.
> 
> Mark the holes from the old panel, punch a small hole in the centers of the marks and tranfer them to the new panel.


Usually how I do it as well.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> You know all the politician signs you see along the road every November, that cardboard makes some of the best template material you can have, and it is free. Don't bother picking up the cheap ones that are nothing but a polybag over a coathanger.


 make sure you use the obama signs


----------



## Yankj (Dec 1, 2011)

Take a piece of cardboard or posterboard and trace out all the knockouts in old panel. 
Punch small holes in the exact center of each traced knockout. Lay cardboard on new panel making sure that correct side is up! Mark each hole on new panel. Drill hole to insert knockout set. Use knockout set to enlarge holes to needed size. Work slowly and carefully and this works perfectly everytime. Every hole will be in the exact correct spot.


----------

